# Observanatura 2009: Primeira feira de observação de aves em Portugal



## Vince (17 Out 2009 às 13:15)

> Nos dias 17 e 18 de Outubro, realiza-se na Herdade da Mourisca, Faralhão, junto a Setúbal, a 1ª OBSERVANATURA, feira dedicada à actividade de observação de aves.
> 
> 
> Organizada pelo Instituto da Conservação da Natureza e da Biodiversidade / Reserva Natural do Estuário do Sado (RNES) esta iniciativa tem por objectivo dar a conhecer a actividade de “birdwatching” em Portugal e estimular o seu crescimento.
> ...


----------



## joseoliveira (17 Out 2009 às 20:35)

São ocasiões destas que fazem com que odeie cada vez mais certos indivíduos que considero uns perfeitos anormais, de arma às costas à procura de algo que se mova nos céus e a partir deste mês, apesar de mais direccionado para a caça ao coelho, o que se segue? As infelizes das aves e aqui nas proximidades é o som da matança que mais se ouve!   

Gostaria imenso de assistir ao evento mas por motivos de serviço não vai ser possível...


----------

